# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Lesnar vs. Carwin

## chadstud

Shane carwin in looking good after that first round destruction of frank Mir. He mimicked lesnars tactic and just swarming Mir and it worked for hiM too. Lesnar hasn't fought in months. These are both huge men but lesnar is a mountain who dwarfed carwin in the ring at the post fight interview. There seems to be no bad blood between these two unlike the Mir lesnar fights. So who do you see winning?

Also this weekends fight between silva and Maya is a disgrace to ufc fans. This is so one sided it's not even funny

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Also this weekends fight between silva and Maya is a disgrace to ufc fans. This is so one sided it's not even funny


It couldnt be worse than the Leites fight, but who else do you put in their right now. Sad story, got to wait for belfort to return

----------


## scotimus

leites took him all five rounds tho, gotta give em credit for that

----------


## chadstud

Nate marquadt deserves another shot. He brutally ko'd Maya and is a stud. Yea he just lost but Maya has no chance. Also wanderlei has a chance. I'm just glad bj and Frankie are fighting although Penns stand up is stupid good and his jj is legendary.

----------


## icepick27

I think the lesnar vs carwin fight is dead even I think that lesnar has the strength ,size wrestling and athleticism over carwin ,and I think cawin has better hands ,foot work and one shot knock out power over lesnar.I can see lesanr out wrestling him and conrolling him for 5 rounds or even pound him out on the ground ,and I can alson see carwin knock him out too .so with that said I think its pretty even I really can't pick .so who ever has a better game plam and sticks too it ??? I really am stumped on this one I like them both .

----------


## scotimus

ya definitely pretty even. hate to see that one go 5 rounds tho lol. they would be two tired dogs by the end

----------


## quarry206

i really don't know enough about carwin to say one way or another... but i don't think lesner is all that great, I think his pure size is the only thing that has gotten him this far.

I would say carwin just because of pure knock out power, lesner this fair has shown nothing more than size difference in my mind to beat people. carwin and him will walk into the ring at the same weight. carwin probably stronger.

----------


## chadstud

Lesnar has shown great hands are u kidding? He dropped Mir his first match. He broke Heath herrings face and rode Him like a bitch. He has shown he is all around. But carwin has twelve first round knockouts and no losses. I can't choose I like both fighters.

----------


## quarry206

> Lesnar has shown great hands are u kidding? He dropped Mir his first match. He broke Heath herrings face and rode Him like a bitch. He has shown he is all around. But carwin has twelve first round knockouts and no losses. I can't choose I like both fighters.


mir yes got dropped, but mir is not what he use to be. and it took him pounding on mir for about 70 punches to get him the second time

lesner is not garbage, i never said that. all i believe is he has not had one fight yet to show he has any skills.. he has only fought guys so far that "use" to be great... even a very very under sized corture took him to the ground and stopped his attempts once or twice. . . against herring, yes his first punch did break a bone on him. but even with a broken bone in the face he went the distance and the fight was Unanimous Decision, so lets not pretend everybody thought it was a blow out.


lesner is a good fighter, I just do not believe he is the top heavy weight in the UFC, and surely not the top Heavy weight in the world. he is 4-1 with nothing just special happening in any of the fights.

----------


## chadstud

You are mistaken he ko'd herring. And I do believe he needs to be tested more. But Mir did knock check kongo clean out who has really good standup. I just can't wait for this fight. I think Cain vasquez should fight carwin before lesnar then that winner fight Brock. Vasquez will end up fighting junior dos Santos hopefully

----------


## JamesHowlett

> leites took him all five rounds tho, gotta give em credit for that


He took him all five rounds because he danced around the outside of silvas reach for five rounds. Silva doesnt have any competition in the middleweight division right now. The only person id say maybe, is Sonnen because he might be able to out wrestle him for 5 rounds in an extremely boring win.

Carwin vs Lesnar is the first real heavyweight fight ive looked forward to since who knows, although ive never seen Carwin on his back which is highly likely where he might end up.

----------


## quarry206

> *You are mistaken he ko'd herring.*


are we talking about the same fight??? 

lesner did not KO herring, Lesner has not KO'ed anybody. yes TKO's.. he has not beaten down anybody in the first round or clearly besides a 3-7 min soo kim.....mir he is 1-1 with, couture he struggled to take down even though was much much larger than, and herring he went a full 3 rounds with a man with a broken bone in his face.

lesner and herring went 3 five min rounds and went to the cards where he one 2 of 3 judges... look at the records yourself
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brock_Lesner
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Brock-Lesnar-17522




> *But Mir did knock check kongo clean out who has really good standup*


mir won by Technical Submission (Guillotine Choke) so what does stand up have to do with anything? it was a shaking punch and then as most submission artist he went for a choke instead of letting it go to stand up

----------


## chadstud

You underestimate lesnar. He is the Champ

----------


## gunslinger2

> i really don't know enough about carwin to say one way or another... but i don't think lesner is all that great, I think his pure size is the only thing that has gotten him this far.
> 
> I would say carwin just because of pure knock out power, lesner this fair has shown nothing more than size difference in my mind to beat people. carwin and him will walk into the ring at the same weight. carwin probably stronger.



You are kidding right? Lesnar came in and beat two of the all time greatest fighters in UFC history and did so with ease and you say he only has size? Dude WTF? Carwin and him will not be the same weight on fight day. Lesnar walks around at around 290 and barely makes 265. He hits the cage at close to 280 and much stronger than anyone I have ever seen in UFC.

With herring it was pretty clear he could have beaten him anytime he wanted to and was just playing with him to prove a point. 

The only thing Carwin will have going for him is better boxing skills and a punchers chance. I think to stand and trade with either one of these guys is insane.

----------


## Knockout_Power

If Lesnar didnt bring that WWE shittalk to the UFC I would be able to like him a bit more... I dont know how this will end, but here is what Im hoping for... Lesnar laying face down, arms limp on the canvas with carwin softening Lesnars skull with each swing. I dont normally wish a nasty beating on fighters, but I think Brock needs a little ego crusher at this point. Nothing against his skill, just his attitude.

----------


## quarry206

carwin has way more than a punchers chance.....


now i never said lesner was garbage only that he is over hyped for fighting one former legends way past his prime, and he did not dominate.. but to say he is some ungodly talent is alittle far fetched.


my real point is if lesnar is as good as you think, he has not proven it just by fighting a fighter like herring who padded his record with nobodies, and loses most of fights against ranked oppents, mir, tho good at submissions, has never had any impressive wins except nog... yes couture is a great fighter, but he is about to turn 47..

----------


## cowboy94

Sorry to get off of the Lesnar vs. Carwin topic but does anybody know when silva is gonna fight in light heavyweight again?

----------


## gunslinger2

> yes couture is a great fighter, but he is about to turn 47..


So what does that say about all the guys couture beat? They were not good enough to be an old man? 

Brandon Vera
Gonzaga
Vitor Belfort
Tito Ortiz
Chuck Liddell
Jeremy Horn


I could go on but I think I have made my point. Randy beat all those guys and Brock beat him with ease.

----------


## quarry206

wow u really are making stupid arguements.... what does him being 44 when he fought brock, have anything to do with with his past fights?..

your are so dead set on trying to make brock look ungodly that you over look the simple fact that he came into the HW class when it had a lack of talent. a out of prime couture came up from 205 just to fight brock, and brock did not beat him with ease. it went two rounds, he was stopped on take downs and rocked on a few punches, it was a good fight, and yes brock clearly won

you are so dead set on saying brock is so so great that *you are over looking that even if he is great, he has yet to prove it.*

----------


## quarry206

> Carwin and him will not be the same weight on fight day. Lesnar walks around at around 290 and barely makes 265.


both walk around at or about 300 and have to cut down not just lesnar, Carwin was 301 when he started cutting for the fight against Mir.





> So what does that say about all the guys couture beat? They were not good enough to be *(be or beat)* an old man? *well since you are taking one part of my whole list of reasons of why i think brock beating randy doesn't make him the greatest, to make your arguement on why he is, maybe you shouldn't use fights form 7-10 years ago*
> 
> Brandon Vera _<--- who is this to make the list, he only has one win worth even talking about. he is not close to being a top ten fighter_
> Gonzaga *<--- besides Mirko Filipović, has lost to every person worth talking about*
> Vitor Belfort *<--- went 1-1 with 6 years ago.. belfort is a middleweight was light heavy back then for short time, we are talking about HW*
> Tito Ortiz _<---- 7 years ago, light heavy weight not HW_
> Chuck Liddell _<--beat him 7 years ago, before losing twice to him, also LHW_
> Jeremy Horn*<--- he fought him ten years ago..also LHW/middle weight not HW,*
> 
> ...


Randy couture at one time was somebody many wouldn't want to fight, and he helped bring UFC to main stream.. but he is not a top ten HW, in fact at present time is only 10th in light heavyweight on rankings

once again not saying randy sucks, but don't use randy as your whole reason why brock is the greatest

gunslinger, i realize you are a big brock fan, but you are mis-quoting, and taking things out of context trying to win.. don't take one line out and argue that if you can't argue for the whole point start to finish.

----------


## quarry206

current HW rankings, I beleive this is pretty close to correct, i think we all will see what brock can do with carwin this summer. and to say for the about 4th time this thread, I never said lesnar was terrible, just un-proven because of a weak HW division in 2008 when he made his title run.

HEAVYWEIGHT (over 205 pounds)
1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Brock Lesnar
3. Shane Carwin
4. Cain Velasquez
5. Junior Dos Santos
6. Frank Mir
7. Brett Rogers
8. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
9. Alistair Overeem
10. Fabricio Werdum

----------


## chadstud

> carwin has way more than a punchers chance.....
> 
> 
> now i never said lesner was garbage only that he is over hyped for fighting one former legends way past his prime, and he did not dominate.. but to say he is some ungodly talent is alittle far fetched.
> 
> 
> my real point is if lesnar is as good as you think, he has not proven it just by fighting a fighter like herring who padded his record with nobodies, and loses most of fights against ranked oppents, mir, tho good at submissions, has never had any impressive wins except nog... yes couture is a great fighter, but he is about to turn 47..


Never an impresive win by Mir?! He beat check Kongo silly and the submitted him and check has one of the top standup in the game! 

And no I don't know when silva will fight l-h again.

None of the fights really matter until vitor is back in that class..

----------


## tudodude

Assuming both have exactly the same Wrestling they had at college, which can't possibly be true, Lesner has that edge. He was Div 1 and Carwin Div 2...... I think, but i could be wrong. I haven't seen Carwin on the ground much dude to his blasting skills standing. A Div 1 SHOULD be able to out do a Div 2 guy. I am sure Brock is stronger.
But has Brock lost something in WWE???
I don't think inactivity will be a factor as Brock had been out of competitive sports for years before starting MMA.... I think.
I think Carwin's seems to have better stand up, but he has 8 or so fights against ok but still soso opposition to pad the record where as Brock has fought top notch from his second pro match, this may explain less regular ko's.

From Brock's sake I hope he can take Carwin down and control him some, and for Caewin's sake I hope he can stuff Brock's take-downs and land hard shots VERY quickly.

----------


## scotimus

> current HW rankings, I beleive this is pretty close to correct, i think we all will see what brock can do with carwin this summer. and to say for the about 4th time this thread, I never said lesnar was terrible, just un-proven because of a weak HW division in 2008 when he made his title run.
> 
> HEAVYWEIGHT (over 205 pounds)
> 1. Fedor Emelianenko
> 2. Brock Lesnar
> 3. Shane Carwin
> 4. Cain Velasquez
> 5. Junior Dos Santos
> 6. Frank Mir
> ...


i agree 100% with this list with shifts soon to happen.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> He took him all five rounds because he danced around the outside of silvas reach for five rounds. Silva doesnt have any competition in the middleweight division right now. The only person id say maybe, is Sonnen because he might be able to out wrestle him for 5 rounds in an extremely boring win.
> 
> Carwin vs Lesnar is the first real heavyweight fight ive looked forward to since who knows, although ive never seen Carwin on his back which is highly likely where he might end up.


Dont forget about Mirko VS Barry. That one is sure to please too.

----------


## gunslinger2

> current HW rankings, I beleive this is pretty close to correct, i think we all will see what brock can do with carwin this summer. and to say for the about 4th time this thread, I never said lesnar was terrible, just un-proven because of a weak HW division in 2008 when he made his title run.
> 
> HEAVYWEIGHT (over 205 pounds)
> 1. Fedor Emelianenko
> 2. Brock Lesnar
> 3. Shane Carwin
> 4. Cain Velasquez
> 5. Junior Dos Santos
> 6. Frank Mir
> ...



I also agree with this list. I disagree with the way you went down the line to discredit every single fighter that Randy ever beat to try to lend credit to your argument. 





> you are over looking that even if he is great, he has yet to prove it


Randy was considered to be one of the top fighters in the world at the time. Also Mir is number 6 on your list of top fighters and Brock damn near killed him in their last fight. I think what it comes down to is that you don't like the fact that Brock did not have to fight 10-15 times to get the title shot. He was a pro wrestler who was brought in to be a joke and turned out to be dangerous. Don't feel bad, it pissed lots of people off.

----------


## quarry206

> I disagree with the way you went down the line to discredit every single fighter that Randy ever beat to try to lend credit to your argument.


did not discredit him, merely pointed out that success with 185-205 pounders 6-10 years ago, does not equal fighting a guy who walked into the ring at 280 not too long ago..

Randy is a great fighter, never said anything against him, but you can't use his record of long ago against much smaller guys to lesnar..


you saying that i used his record to discredit him, is no different then me saying you took his record out of context to say how great he is.

you shouldn't point fingers you are the one mis-quoting, and have had facts about fights wrong.

PS.. they aren't my rankings those were MMAweekly

----------


## gunslinger2

> did not discredit him, merely pointed out that success with 185-205 pounders 6-10 years ago, does not equal fighting a guy who walked into the ring at 280 not too long ago..


He beat Tim in his prime at around 285-290

----------


## icepick27

This is how I see it cal me Crazy but I think the new mma are just more skilled then the old school they were one dementional "not all of the but most of them"

1.brock 
2.carwin 
3.dosontos
4.cain
5.mirr
6.fedor
7.todd duffe..I know this guy is green but I think he's going to the top fast 
8.minitoro 
9.josh barnett
10.overeem

----------


## AlphaGenetics

First off Carwin will destroy Lesner, ko in the first round. Second Anderson Silva needs to fight some legit light heavy weights to make it even interesting, like Evens, Shogun, Rampage, or Machida. Icepick I totally dissagree with your top ten. Do you even watch mma?

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Heres my top 5 in the heavyweight division:

1 Fedor
2 Carwin
3 Brock
4 Dos Santos
5 Cain

----------


## quarry206

> Heres my top 5 in the heavyweight division:
> 
> 1 Fedor
> 2 Carwin
> 3 Brock
> 4 Dos Santos
> 5 Cain


i like your top three, and even though I debated about lesnar's "greatness" i do believe he is one of the best out of active heavy weights..

the good news is White said he started talking to Fedors camp again about coming to the UFC. I would really like to see both Fedor and Rogers come to the UFC. I believe Rogers is one sided, but still a very good fighter, maybe even top 5. Fedor I think needs to start fighting the top HW's in the world again, and strike-force doesn't have them. . .

I believe Fedor is the best HW of all time in MMA, but i will say both carwin and lesnar have the best striking power in the HW's right now, so I would like to see Fedor fight them. but because of his of his BJJ Carwin is more well rounded than Lesnar. Carwin and Lesnar are the same size and strength, so I think the BJJ does give Carwin an edge. . I would love to see Fedor come and fight in the UFC.


the one thing about MMA that sucks is that two fighters can't fight if they are in different companies. which really puts the sport back alot. because you have lots of fighters that could either take some of the UFC champs, or at least make them better fighters for fighting the best in the world.

----------


## scotimus

speaking of strikeforce there is a free fight on CBS on the 17th,this saturday

----------


## gunslinger2

> First off Carwin will destroy Lesner, ko in the first round.


You mean if he can stay off of his back? Its real hard to KO someone when you are flat on your back you know.





> I believe Fedor is the best HW of all time in MMA, but i will say both carwin and lesnar have the best striking power in the HW's right now, so I would like to see Fedor fight them. but because of his of his BJJ Carwin is more well rounded than Lesnar. Carwin and Lesnar are the same size and strength, so I think the BJJ does give Carwin an edge. . I would love to see Fedor come and fight in the UFC.


I agree that Fedor is the best of all time. I disagree that Carwin and Lesnar are the same size and strength. Brock is bigger and stronger no matter what the "tale of the tape" says on fight night.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> You mean if he can stay off of his back? Its real hard to KO someone when you are flat on your back you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Fedor is the best of all time. I disagree that Carwin and Lesnar are the same size and strength. Brock is bigger and stronger no matter what the "tale of the tape" says on fight night.


Brock wont bully Carwin like he did Mir. Brock will go for the take down and Carwin will have Brock against the Cage and as Brock tries to take him down he will take Carwin's fkn jackhammers to the dome. Brock is not stronger than Carwin you moron, look how much faster Carwin put Mir out than Brock did, dont you even watch mma? Isnt even close. I fkn hate people like you who hang from that cocky pricks shrunken testicles.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

And to top it off Mir put on 30 pounds of muscle since the last Lesnar fight and Carwin still put Mir out in the first round and made Mir look like a fkn weak amatour.

----------


## chadstud

> And to top it off Mir put on 30 pounds of muscle since the last Lesnar fight and Carwin still put Mir out in the first round and made Mir look like a fkn weak amatour.


chill out. both are excellent fighters. this is long awaited as many have known more carwins last few fights he is legit and needs a title shot. but dont look past cain vasquez because anyone who eats one of his shots cleanly is going down for good. but that can be said for all three. 

i used to be on fedors nuts but im startin to see that he is a coward and is not the greatest, the last legit fight he had wqas arlovski and lets face it arlovski was handin him those hands. granted thats how most of fedors fights go. it looks dismal for him and he pulls it out everytime. there is just no way being only 6'1 or so that he can handle, dos santos cain carwin or lesnar. 
i hope he signs with ufc and proves me wrong but until then im convinced hes evading the ufc because he knows defeat will be quick immenant

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> chill out. both are excellent fighters. this is long awaited as many have known more carwins last few fights he is legit and needs a title shot. but dont look past cain vasquez because anyone who eats one of his shots cleanly is going down for good. but that can be said for all three. 
> 
> i used to be on fedors nuts but im startin to see that he is a coward and is not the greatest, the last legit fight he had wqas arlovski and lets face it arlovski was handin him those hands. granted thats how most of fedors fights go. it looks dismal for him and he pulls it out everytime. there is just no way being only 6'1 or so that he can handle, dos santos cain carwin or lesnar. 
> i hope he signs with ufc and proves me wrong but until then im convinced hes evading the ufc because he knows defeat will be quick immenant



Excuse me dummy but Fedor's last legit fight was against Rogers who Ko'd Arlovski in the first round. Do you even watch mma??  :Bbiwin:

----------


## quarry206

1- I do agree Fedor needs to come to the UFC to keep his name as best HW... though I do believe he is the best HW of all time, he has not fought like he use to in a while..

2- Fedor is not ducking UFC, I really believe that his mangers are just way past dumbass's and don't realize that UFC in america is different than pride and affliction in Japan on how they ran. UFC is not going to pay what pride did for him... 

3-Rogers is very under rated. not to say he is a top two, but I do believe Rogers is better than Mir or Nog (now that they are out of their prime). but I doubt he could trade with carwin or lesnar.

4- Lesnar and Carwin both walk around at 300lbs in their off time. and carwin is shorter with a lower body fat. so maybe lesnar is stronger, and not that even strength equals wins in MMA. . but I do think its safe to say carwin and lesnar are close enough to same same size and weight minus height. . . plus IMO there is so much myth around Lesnars strength, as far as upper body strength Carwin has a higher bench. once again not to say bench equals punching power, or strength equals wins.. just only saying i think carwin and lesnar are even in size.

----------


## chadstud

> Excuse me dummy but Fedor's last legit fight was against Rogers who Ko'd Arlovski in the first round. Do you even watch mma??


brett rogers is a big piece of shit, just fat as hell.  :Bbiwin:  fedor, rogers, all of the strike force scrub would lose by knockout to any of the contender heavyweights, so do u watch mma? u must just watch strikeforces free tv promos because you cant afford ppv. strikeforce is the ghetto ufc getting all of the ufc's castaways and has beens. the only legit heavyweight they have is duffee. get of strikeforce fedor and fat rogers. today its all about the lean hard hitting heavyweights of the ufc that will dismantle all other competition. u can watch those fat boy sumos bounce around all you want, fedor is not the best until he beats the best and he simply cant and wont, the only reason dana wants him is to prove to everybody he is a scrub  :Chairshot:

----------


## quarry206

> brett rogers is a big piece of shit, just fat as hell.  fedor, rogers, all of the strike force scrub would lose by knockout to any of the contender heavyweights, so do u watch mma? u must just watch strikeforces free tv promos because you cant afford ppv. strikeforce is the ghetto ufc getting all of the ufc's castaways and has beens. the only legit heavyweight they have is duffee. get of strikeforce fedor and fat rogers. today its all about the lean hard hitting heavyweights of the ufc that will dismantle all other competition. u can watch those fat boy sumos bounce around all you want, fedor is not the best until he beats the best and he simply cant and wont, the only reason dana wants him is to prove to everybody he is a scrub


though i understand and agree with your over all point.. i think it is alittle extreme.. Fedor has beaten every past UFC heavy weight, and every number 1 contender ever put against him.

but i agree if he doesn't move to the UFC in the next year he will lose the right to say he is the current best heavy weight. but nobody in the world of MMA will say he wasn't the best HW of all time.. 

but we agree strike force is a F-ing joke. MMA needs to be more like boxing and any fighter can fight any other fighter.. not leagues, only promoters..

----------


## gunslinger2

> Brock wont bully Carwin like he did Mir. Brock will go for the take down and Carwin will have Brock against the Cage and as Brock tries to take him down he will take Carwin's fkn jackhammers to the dome. Brock is not stronger than Carwin you moron, look how much faster Carwin put Mir out than Brock did, dont you even watch mma? Isnt even close. I fkn hate people like you who hang from that cocky pricks shrunken testicles.


Not only do I watch MMA I'm the grappling coach at the local MMA school and you are more than welcome to come spar with me you little bitch. Sign the papers and we will put it on youtube. 

Put up or shut up you punk ass mother ****er.

----------


## quarry206

> Brock wont bully Carwin like he did Mir. Brock will go for the take down and Carwin will have Brock against the Cage and as Brock tries to take him down he will take Carwin's fkn jackhammers to the dome. Brock is not stronger than Carwin you moron, look how much faster Carwin put Mir out than Brock did, dont you even watch mma? Isnt even close. I fkn hate people like you who hang from that cocky pricks shrunken testicles.


man settle down alittle, breath and give more fact or back ground than just name calling... nobody grows learns or can have even debates if we just go to name calling






> Not only do I watch MMA I'm the grappling coach at the local MMA school and you are more than welcome to come spar with me you little bitch. Sign the papers and we will put it on youtube. 
> 
> Put up or shut up you punk ass mother ****er.



though we have dis-agreed about if we can call lesnar "great" or not yet... because I do agree he is a really good fighter.

i will say lets keep the debates to facts or opinions that are based on something. . . this is a fun forum even if people dis-agree, you don't see peoples points unless you have friendly debates...


to everybody, if you can't debate friendly, take a breath and think before you type.. MMA is no different than rock, paper, scissors lets not forget that. for every fighter that wins 10 strait there is a nobody there to beat him with no reason why. . and *until any of these fights actually happen, everything is just opinion so lets all settle down and debate friendly.*

----------


## scotimus

ya i agree, the whole "do you even watch MMA?" line is getting old fast. there is debating,and then arguing and then there is being a whiny bitch.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> brett rogers is a big piece of shit, just fat as hell.  fedor, rogers, all of the strike force scrub would lose by knockout to any of the contender heavyweights, so do u watch mma? u must just watch strikeforces free tv promos because you cant afford ppv. strikeforce is the ghetto ufc getting all of the ufc's castaways and has beens. the only legit heavyweight they have is duffee. get of strikeforce fedor and fat rogers. today its all about the lean hard hitting heavyweights of the ufc that will dismantle all other competition. u can watch those fat boy sumos bounce around all you want, fedor is not the best until he beats the best and he simply cant and wont, the only reason dana wants him is to prove to everybody he is a scrub


Are you serious kid? I was responding to your claims that the last "legit" fighter Fedor had fought was Arlowsky. You called Arlowsky "legit" and brett rogers ko'd him in the first round. Now your saying all of strike force suck (which I agree with the exception of fedor). When did I say strike force was the shit? You obviously like to argue for the sake of it and if your proven wrong you just change the subject (like my x wife) Your new nick name is "little miss cant be wrong" I want to see Fedor in the Ufc worse than anybody and think it gonna happen soon....

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Not only do I watch MMA I'm the grappling coach at the local MMA school and you are more than welcome to come spar with me you little bitch. Sign the papers and we will put it on youtube. 
> 
> Put up or shut up you punk ass mother ****er.


I accept your challenge. I swear to god im serious. No need to sign papers we can just do it in a local gym and say were sparring. Ill even put money down that says I knock you out.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> ya i agree, the whole "do you even watch MMA?" line is getting old fast. there is debating,and then arguing and then there is being a whiny bitch.


Do you even watch mma?

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Not only do I watch MMA I'm the grappling coach at the local MMA school and you are more than welcome to come spar with me you little bitch. Sign the papers and we will put it on youtube. 
> 
> Put up or shut up you punk ass mother ****er.


Please tell me you live near Sacramento.....Please. Your blood will flow like wine, respectively.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Comon gunslinger, I see you down there lurking, answer my question, do you live near sacramento?

----------


## AlphaGenetics

My good friend is a local promoter and is putting on pro and amatour events. I can easily arrange for this to happen in a legit cage, sanctioned and everything, what weight do you fight at? Im heavyweight.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Youve been an active user viewing this thread for over 30 minutes now, why is it taking you this long to answer me?

----------


## gunslinger2

> Youve been an active user viewing this thread for over 30 minutes now, why is it taking you this long to answer me?


You got a pm.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

You live in tennesee and want me to fly there to fight some pea on? lmfao You challenged me bad boy. Back up your mouth.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

You wont answer what weight you are, I can get you a very good pay day if you fight me. All you have to do is put up 150 for your pro card and we can rumble in the Red Hawk Casino for Gladiator Challenge. My sparring partner is fighting for the super heavy weight title in may against Rick Vardell.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

HIs pm said he cant because he has a wife and three kids and dosent want to get shipped home in a body bag. lmao Hes a coward that challenges people to fight then dosent back his mouth up. Oho well Im done conversing with this coward.

----------


## chadstud

Haha gettin all fired up over your opinions on who can beat who over the net. It's immature. Pathetic even. Just state ur "facts" and debate on the other persons "facts" the fact Is fedora standup is sloppy. He can't come in the ufc and just swing away I doubt he could even win vs paul buentello. He needs to lean up and fight light heavy he is too small for lesnar carwin dos Santos Cain check any of them would easily win vs him. I doubt he could win in light heavy either . 

Did anyone see the bellator welterweight fight last night? That kid can wrestle like a beast.

----------


## chadstud

Haha gettin all fired up over your opinions on who can beat who over the net. It's immature. Pathetic even. Just state ur "facts" and debate on the other persons "facts" the fact Is fedora standup is sloppy. He can't come in the ufc and just swing away I doubt he could even win vs paul buentello. He needs to lean up and fight light heavy he is too small for lesnar carwin dos Santos Cain check any of them would easily win vs him. I doubt he could win in light heavy either . 

Did anyone see the bellator welterweight fight last night? That kid can wrestle like a beast.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Haha gettin all fired up over your opinions on who can beat who over the net. It's immature. Pathetic even. Just state ur "facts" and debate on the other persons "facts" the fact Is fedora standup is sloppy. He can't come in the ufc and just swing away I doubt he could even win vs paul buentello. He needs to lean up and fight light heavy he is too small for lesnar carwin dos Santos Cain check any of them would easily win vs him. I doubt he could win in light heavy either . 
> 
> Did anyone see the bellator welterweight fight last night? That kid can wrestle like a beast.


Fedor has the fastest hands in the heavyweight division. He has the best jujitsu in the heavyweight division IMO. You ever see how fast he can throw an armbar on somebody? He has the best ground and pound in the heavyweight division, mabe equal to what carwin's ground and pound would be if we would ever see it. lol I just hope vegas disrespects fedor as much as you do when he eventually goes into the ufc, Im gonna make alot of money. My mma fight picks are spot on. If anybody wants to challenge that check my posts for this section. Ive been right 99% of the time.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Haha gettin all fired up over your opinions on who can beat who over the net. It's immature. Pathetic even. Just state ur "facts" and debate on the other persons "facts" the fact Is fedora standup is sloppy. He can't come in the ufc and just swing away I doubt he could even win vs paul buentello. He needs to lean up and fight light heavy he is too small for lesnar carwin dos Santos Cain check any of them would easily win vs him. I doubt he could win in light heavy either . 
> 
> Did anyone see the bellator welterweight fight last night? That kid can wrestle like a beast.


And to respond to your getting all fired up statement, I wasnt fired up, I was serious, Ive been training for many many years and was actually excited to be able to get him in an event against me and post the fight here. My good friend is a respected promoter and could of arranged to get gunslinger a decent payday to fight me, and I love fighting people that disrespect me, its when I fight my best because Im actually a nice guy with a big heart and I do not enjoy hurting people. I LOVE mma and sometime I get a little too defensive when people disrespect my favorite fighters. That part is my bad.

----------


## chadstud

> And to respond to your getting all fired up statement, I wasnt fired up, I was serious, Ive been training for many many years and was actually excited to be able to get him in an event against me and post the fight here. My good friend is a respected promoter and could of arranged to get gunslinger a decent payday to fight me, and I love fighting people that disrespect me, its when I fight my best because Im actually a nice guy with a big heart and I do not enjoy hurting people. I LOVE mma and sometime I get a little too defensive when people disrespect my favorite fighters. That part is my bad.


I know how u feel. But training mma is a privilege and with it cones responsibilty. At my gym we use the utmost respect while we spar and fight. But I do get excited talkin about my picks.

Now fedora jj we haven't discussed yet. He has probably the best aside from mir. His jj has got him out of many beatings. I just don't see fedor having enough power to phase Brock or carwin. He hasn't fought wrestlers in brock or carwins class. Arlovski-no Rogers-no silva-no no one of their caliber. Carwins not known for his wrestling but he was d2 collegiate. An he usually knocks em out an doesn't get a chance to. But he struggled in his jj against Rogers because he isn't strong enough to grapple with bigger men. U honestly think he can out wrestle Brock?

----------


## quarry206

though we have gotten way off topic, but fedors big advantage in my mind is that he doesn't do BJJ which alot of people focus so hard on.

he trains and always has trained in Sambo, which is a mix of 7 different styles..

so where other fighters learn one art, and then hire striking coaches, or grappling coachs or later in their career start BJJ.

he focus's on just one and a well rounded one.

but it also doesn't hurt that I honestly believe Fedor has the highest pain and knock out tolerance.

but also agree, though Fedor is the best HW ever. he needs to fight some of these new bread of fighters.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> I know how u feel. But training mma is a privilege and with it cones responsibilty. At my gym we use the utmost respect while we spar and fight. But I do get excited talkin about my picks.
> 
> Now fedora jj we haven't discussed yet. He has probably the best aside from mir. His jj has got him out of many beatings. I just don't see fedor having enough power to phase Brock or carwin. He hasn't fought wrestlers in brock or carwins class. Arlovski-no Rogers-no silva-no no one of their caliber. Carwins not known for his wrestling but he was d2 collegiate. An he usually knocks em out an doesn't get a chance to. But he struggled in his jj against Rogers because he isn't strong enough to grapple with bigger men. U honestly think he can out wrestle Brock?


I dont think fedor can out wrestle brock or carwin but this isnt a wrestling match. Fedor fought Coleman who at one time was the best wrestler in mma and we all know what happened. Fedor has a huge heart and I think that will be a big factor also. I still have my money on fedor.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You're all pussies...my dad can beat up your dad, my uncles car is better then yours and my cusin is dating a super model while yours is fkn honless woman for bus change...come down guys, opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one, so lets not take this sht to personal...XXL

----------


## pskyle

I personally think Shane Carwin is going to win, he is a powerhouse in stand-up and his conditioning is amazing.

----------


## quarry206

i will say getting back to the OP...

though people have seen me debating on if lesnar is great or not...

I do fear that him getting sick and dropping 40pounds at one point is going to effect him against carwin.. though I don't think lesnar is some type of fighting god. I do believe he is a very good talent and something MMA needed. so i would hate to see him getting sick mess up his body so much that he never has the strength and speed again.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> You're all pussies...my dad can beat up your dad, my uncles car is better then yours and my cusin is dating a super model while yours is fkn honless woman for bus change...come down guys, opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one, so lets not take this sht to personal...XXL


Classy

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> You're all pussies...my dad can beat up your dad, my uncles car is better then yours and my cusin is dating a super model while yours is fkn honless woman for bus change...come down guys, opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one, so lets not take this sht to personal...XXL


classy

----------


## chadstud

Shane and Brock are both beasts. I wouldn't mind either being the champ

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Im afraid to post in this thread because XXL Smurf might call us pussies again. We should have an anti agro smurf rule here..

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Im afraid to post in this thread because XXL Smurf might call us pussies again. We should have an anti agro smurf rule here..


It was a joke x-chromosone...so get over yourself and move on....

----------


## J-Dogg

Are you guys falling into the size hype of Carwin?

I doubt he is walking around at 300lbs.

He normally fights at 255. He's not cutting an extra 10lbs, he's walking around at 255.

Carwin is a legit 6'1" 255lb fighter in over sized gloves.

The size hype is the same strategy the UFC uses to promote each GSP fight as his "hardest fight of his career".

Carwin great 1 punch power. But I'm not going to say he has great hands. Napa was honestly tooling him, Carwin just caught him.

Carwin's a beast with a pretty solid chin, and happy to trade a punch for a punch.

But Brock is certainly, substantially bigger, and stronger than Carwin.

As far as the Carwin/Mir fight.

If you are not a Carwin nut hugger, it's pretty easy to tell Mir was happy to go up against the fence, he did not fight it. He had a bad plan, he was fighting relaxed, to take the fight into the further rounds against a fighter that does not like to make it past the first round. Mir is still one of the top 5 HW's in the class.

I love to add this to every fight post too, Fedor is yesterday's news. Just cause you beat the guy who changed my tires at Sam's club does not secure your spot at the top HW of the world.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Are you guys falling into the size hype of Carwin?
> 
> I doubt he is walking around at 300lbs.
> 
> He normally fights at 255. He's not cutting an extra 10lbs, he's walking around at 255.
> 
> Carwin is a legit 6'1" 255lb fighter in over sized gloves.
> 
> The size hype is the same strategy the UFC uses to promote each GSP fight as his "hardest fight of his career".
> ...


Mir got overpowered and destroyed by Carwin even with the 30 pounds of muscle he put on since the last Lesnar fight where it took Brock 3 rounds to win. If you use a little common sense and this as a measure stick of talent and power between Carwin and Brock its easy to see Carwin is going to win, unless your just a hopeless Brock nuthugger. As far as your Fedor comment goes its about as stupid as your naming mir a top 5 heavyweight. Mir will be changing tires at Sam's club soon. IMHO

----------


## chadstud

> Are you guys falling into the size hype of Carwin?
> 
> I doubt he is walking around at 300lbs.
> 
> He normally fights at 255. He's not cutting an extra 10lbs, he's walking around at 255.
> 
> Carwin is a legit 6'1" 255lb fighter in over sized gloves.
> 
> The size hype is the same strategy the UFC uses to promote each GSP fight as his "hardest fight of his career".
> ...


you are a moron, so because he used to work their means he cant fight? lol what about rich franklin who is a school teacher, what about rashad who was a security gaurd, carwin is an engineer, everyone did something before they fought,  :Chairshot:

----------


## J-Dogg

> Mir got overpowered and destroyed by Carwin even with the 30 pounds of muscle he put on since the last Lesnar fight where it took Brock 3 rounds to win. If you use a little common sense and this as a measure stick of talent and power between Carwin and Brock its easy to see Carwin is going to win, unless your just a hopeless Brock nuthugger. As far as your Fedor comment goes its about as stupid as your naming mir a top 5 heavyweight. Mir will be changing tires at Sam's club soon. IMHO


Mir has never been considered a powerful fighter, wrestler or a dirty boxer.

If you watch the fight, he gladly went against the fence when Carwin put him there, he's a BJJ black belt, he does not mind that type of position, or being on the bottom. Just cause Carwin is stronger than Mir, hardly makes him to be in a position to over power Lesnar or beat him.

If you remember, Randy was able to put Lesnar on the fence for awhile....until he did not want to be there. Just because you are on the fence, does not mean you are there against your will. This is not Sumo my friend.


But let me just clarify what you are saying for my sake and my lack of MMA "common sense".

-So by your measure, because Carwin beat Mir in 30 seconds, and Lesnar beat him over 3 rounds....Carwin is the better fighter?

-Mir put on 30lbs, and Carwin was stronger = Carwin stronger than Lesnar?


If you want to say Carwin is bigger, stronger and more athletic than Lesnar, I'll just bow out of the conversation right now. Carwin's size has been inflated from 6'1" to 6'6" and 255lbs to 300lbs. 


As far as Mr. Rogers. He has had almost zero fight experience, he caught AA who I would not even rank in the top 10 since Sylvia knocked him out the first time. Immediately that puts him in the top spot against Fedor... Face it, Fedor has only fought the UFC rejects in other organizations. At one time, Fedor was the most dominate HW fighter in the world, and Wandy was also the most dominate LHW of the world.

Things change, if Wandy never came to the UFC, he'd still be considered the best LHW in the world short of Shogun perhaps. But he's fighting the best in the world, and is not ranked anymore, just like Crocrop.

----------


## J-Dogg

> you are a moron, so because he used to work their means he cant fight? lol what about rich franklin who is a school teacher, what about rashad who was a security gaurd, carwin is an engineer, everyone did something before they fought,


Thanks for the insults, shows your frustration and lack of clarity.

Franklin was a teacher, 5 years ago in 2005. His first fights were not against top level competition. after going 4-0 he was able to gain the belt. That being said, 5 years ago the competition and the sport of MMA has gotten a lot stiffer and has evolved a better fighter. 

Rashad did not just pop onto the scene and was listed as a top HW or LHW. He had to go 15-0 before he got a shot at the title, and if you doubt he was learning as he was fighting, you might want to go back and watch his fights when he was a security gaurd to his fights now.

Carwin beat a lot of guys in the first round, Tank Abbot use to do the same. I've seen his hands on display, vs. Nappa and was not that impressed with is stand up. What he does have is some massive power. That does not make him a skilled fighter though. He was born with a solid chin, and some powerful strikes, none of which was learned via training.

Brett Rogers I poke fun at because he was changing tires on Tuesday, beat "glass joe" AA with the 2nd punch he threw, and was put in the top 5 HWs.
I just think the only reason he was put in top 10 in the first place was because of the amount of fan's Fedor has, and they want to hold onto his legacy. Putting Rodgers in the top 10 was only because he was fighting Fedor.

----------


## J-Dogg

> I personally think Shane Carwin is going to win, he is a powerhouse in stand-up and his conditioning is amazing.



lol his conditioning has never been tested past 2 minutes?

----------


## quarry206

j-dogg, do you have any type of references to what you are saying?

you say carwin is 255, but sherdog.com mmaweekly, and yahoo sports all list and have articles about carwin's off season weight being 295 and weigh in weight as 265. so where are you getting 255?

and though i would not want to be punched by lesnar at all, hell i lift more than him, where is everybody getting off saying he is this ungodly strength?


btw carwin was quoted very recent as saying in his opinion Fedor would beat brock. and stated his opening weight for training camp was 290lbs
http://www.fightline.com/news/mma/20...in/index.shtml

----------


## J-Dogg

> j-dogg, do you have any type of references to what you are saying?
> 
> you say carwin is 255, but sherdog.com mmaweekly, and yahoo sports all list and have articles about carwin's off season weight being 295 and weigh in weight as 265. so where are you getting 255?
> 
> and though i would not want to be punched by lesnar at all, hell i lift more than him, where is everybody getting off saying he is this ungodly strength?


Those same articals list him at 6'4" or 6'5" also....

Look at the weigh in's where he stares down with Nappa who is listed at 6'2".

Nappa is bare foot, and for some reason still taller than Carwin who they put a pair of sneakers on.

Bobby Lashely (listed at 6'1" and 252lbs) who appears the same height and larger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4

Now tell me Carwin is 6'5" and 300lbs.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Mir has never been considered a powerful fighter, wrestler or a dirty boxer.
> 
> If you watch the fight, he gladly went against the fence when Carwin put him there, he's a BJJ black belt, he does not mind that type of position, or being on the bottom. Just cause Carwin is stronger than Mir, hardly makes him to be in a position to over power Lesnar or beat him.
> 
> If you remember, Randy was able to put Lesnar on the fence for awhile....until he did not want to be there. Just because you are on the fence, does not mean you are there against your will. This is not Sumo my friend.
> 
> 
> But let me just clarify what you are saying for my sake and my lack of MMA "common sense".
> 
> ...


So basically your saying that the weighins are rigged?? Your sayin carwin is really 255 and 6'1? Where the hell do you get your info?? Are you going to say Carwin is a transgender next??!!

----------


## J-Dogg

> So basically your saying that the weighins are rigged?? Your sayin carwin is really 255 and 6'1? Where the hell do you get your info?? Are you going to say Carwin is a transgender next??!!



I'm saying the UFC blowing up Carwins size to make the fight more interesting verse Brock.

Refer to my video link above cup cake.

Don't you see the marketing strategy? Brock Lesnar...the human who is cross breed with a gorilla.....finally meats his match.....the 6'5" Monster, 300lb, 5xl gloved SHANE CARWIN!

But for some reason is smaller than the 6'1" 255lb Bobby Lashley in the video.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Haha gettin all fired up over your opinions on who can beat who over the net. It's immature. Pathetic even. Just state ur "facts" and debate on the other persons "facts" *the fact Is fedora standup is sloppy.* He can't come in the ufc and just swing away *I doubt he could even win vs paul buentello.* He needs to lean up and fight light heavy he is too small for lesnar carwin dos Santos Cain check any of them would easily win vs him. *I doubt he could win in light heavy either . 
> *
> Did anyone see the bellator welterweight fight last night? That kid can wrestle like a beast.


"Experts" have been saying this for years about Fedor, and look how that has worked out. I just want to see it happen. I also think your statements in Red are getting a little rediculous.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Are you guys falling into the size hype of Carwin?
> 
> I doubt he is walking around at 300lbs.
> 
> He normally fights at 255. He's not cutting an extra 10lbs, he's walking around at 255.
> 
> Carwin is a legit 6'1" 255lb fighter in over sized gloves.
> 
> The size hype is the same strategy the UFC uses to promote each GSP fight as his "hardest fight of his career".
> ...


Such an ignorant statement. Nobody wants to give BR any respect even though he is obviously a decent fighter especially when you consider how long he has been training.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> I'm saying the UFC blowing up Carwins size to make the fight more interesting verse Brock.
> 
> Refer to my video link above cup cake.
> 
> Don't you see the marketing strategy? Brock Lesnar...the human who is cross breed with a gorilla.....finally meats his match.....the 6'5" Monster, 300lb, 5xl gloved SHANE CARWIN!
> 
> But for some reason is smaller than the 6'1" 255lb Bobby Lashley in the video.


No I dont see the marketing strategy. Who the fk is bobby lashley?? All people care about is who will smash the other. Carwin's skills and power in the ring speaks for itself. Who's to say anyone's tale of the tape is accurate?? And like I said before who really gives a crap?? When brock came into the ring after the mir carwin fight both Carwin and Brock looked close to equal in height and carwin was bearfoot. Thats the comparison you should be making if you had any common sense cupcake.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Such an ignorant statement. Nobody wants to give BR any respect even though he is obviously a decent fighter especially when you consider how long he has been training.


I'm not saying BR is a bad fighter. I'm saying he lacks A LOT of experience, and beating him does NOT secure your legacy at the remaining best fighter and p4p fighter in the world.....

----------


## J-Dogg

> No I dont see the marketing strategy. Who the fk is bobby lashley?? All people care about is who will smash the other. Carwin's skills and power in the ring speaks for itself. Who's to say anyone's tale of the tape is accurate?? And like I said before who really gives a crap?? When brock came into the ring after the mir carwin fight both Carwin and Brock looked close to equal in height and carwin was bearfoot. Thats the comparison you should be making if you had any common sense cupcake.


Boy, in Feb 2010 we sure did gain a valuable intelligent member here. 

Out side of the real life fight you guys are setting up, I noticed you did say, that Brock would not "bully" Carwin, I beg to differ off size alone.

Some other posters made reference to Carwins 290lb training weight.

Bobby Lashley is a MMA fighter for strike force talking to Carwin in this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4

Bobby is bigger than Carwin, while Bobby is listed at 252lbs.

Brock will be fighting at 280-290lbs, Carwin will be fighting at 250-260lbs. So based off that, I feel it does put Lesnar in a position to be able to bully Carwin around, and he will out wrestle him.

I'm not even saying Lesnar is going to win, I won't be that bold. But people are over inflating Carwins size, power and some how people are making claim to his great conditioning/cardio despite him never making it past the 2 minute mark.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> Boy, in Feb 2010 we sure did gain a valuable intelligent member here. 
> 
> Out side of the real life fight you guys are setting up, I noticed you did say, that Brock would not "bully" Carwin, I beg to differ off size alone.
> 
> Some other posters made reference to Carwins 290lb training weight.
> 
> Bobby Lashley is a MMA fighter for strike force talking to Carwin in this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4
> 
> Bobby is bigger than Carwin, while Bobby is listed at 252lbs.
> ...



All your facts and opinions are just plain stupid and boring. I dont even know how you drew me in on your stupid shit. This is the last post Ill be waisting debating boring ass shit with "JDOGG" Goofy ass name. Your real name is probably Wally.

----------


## quarry206

> Boy, in Feb 2010 we sure did gain a valuable intelligent member here. 
> 
> Out side of the real life fight you guys are setting up, I noticed you did say, that Brock would not "bully" Carwin, I beg to differ off size alone.
> 
> Some other posters made reference to Carwins 290lb training weight.
> 
> Bobby Lashley is a MMA fighter for strike force talking to Carwin in this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4
> 
> Bobby is bigger than Carwin, while Bobby is listed at 252lbs.
> ...



hey i will agree that the UFC starts rumors and blows up details about people that are really fake... but lets be honest, you don't think brock's numbers aren't churched up a lot? hell white tried to say he benched 650lb and all kind of things. . dana white church's up every-bodies numbers, but offical weigh in can not be faked, they are run by the state gaming board. and carwin weighed in at 265 multiple times.

----------


## J-Dogg

> All your facts and opinions are just plain stupid and boring. I dont even know how you drew me in on your stupid shit. This is the last post Ill be waisting debating boring ass shit with "JDOGG" Goofy ass name. Your real name is probably Wally.


lmao, so in the same thread, you've tried to setup a real life fight with a kid on the internet with the promise of a KO victory, and now you call my screen name from 2001 a "goofy ass name".

This is great  :Haha:

----------


## J-Dogg

> hey i will agree that the UFC starts rumors and blows up details about people that are really fake... but lets be honest, you don't think brock's numbers aren't churched up a lot? hell white tried to say he benched 650lb and all kind of things. . dana white church's up every-bodies numbers, but offical weigh in can not be faked, they are run by the state gaming board. and carwin weighed in at 265 multiple times.


Brock is a legitimate 6'4" and does walk around at 280-290. That you an believe by sizing him next to other fighters.

As far as his lifts, I don't think he's benching 630lbs. I believe that as much as I believe what every kid on the internet is benching. 

What I can tell you is, when in camp for the Vikings, his numbers were:

Weight - 290lbs
Bench Press - 475lbs
40 Yard - 4.7 seconds
Vertical Leap - 35"
Squat - 695lbs
Standing Broad Jump - 10'

top that off with a skill set of a division 1 NCAA wrestling champion and you get a 290lb GSP..

----------


## chadstud

> "Experts" have been saying this for years about Fedor, and look how that has worked out. I just want to see it happen. I also think your statements in Red are getting a little rediculous.


paul is no slouch. fedor is overrated. and he is sloppy he looks like a wanderlei knock off. tell me he can beat any of these people and your retarded..... for the heavies, brock, mir, dos santos, cain, carwin, hell he wont even fight the strike force title holder shit. he couldnt beat in the light heavies, jardine, rampage, rashad, rua, lyoto, franklin, he couldnt win vs any of these men. guaranteed.

----------


## quarry206

> Brock is a legitimate 6'4" and does walk around at 280-290. That you an believe by sizing him next to other fighters.
> 
> As far as his lifts, I don't think he's benching 630lbs. I believe that as much as I believe what every kid on the internet is benching. 
> 
> What I can tell you is, when in camp for the Vikings, his numbers were:
> 
> Weight - 290lbs
> Bench Press - 475lbs
> 40 Yard - 4.7 seconds
> ...


ya those are the numbers i know the vikings posted also, and i believe to be true..

i never said that lesnar is not a good fighter, or does not have great speed for his size. i just don't think he has good striking at all, he has the same one punch that most fighters have. but i will say if he were ever taught how to stike he would be somebody that would destory. . every fighter he has fought has said that about him, he has one power punch but up close does half swings and does not planet himself

.. coutrue went as fair to say as he didn't have the power he thought he would have, it was the 7 inches of reach he gave up to brock that he could do nothing about and would be hard to ever work around. but that it is nothing more than a jab.

about carwin, i feel carwin is 6'2'' and walks around 275-290lb like he claims, there are too many people that agree. and his off fight photos he is clearly larger than at the weigh in. and at every weigh in he has been 265lb, so would imply he is larger than 265 normally.

now if he is like brock and walks into the ring at 275-280 or not i duno. brock just drop's water for fight weigh ins, carwin trims down .. or at least that is how it appears in pictures.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> paul is no slouch. fedor is overrated. and he is sloppy he looks like a wanderlei knock off. tell me he can beat any of these people and your retarded..... for the heavies, brock, mir, dos santos, cain, carwin, hell he wont even fight the strike force title holder shit. he couldnt beat in the light heavies, jardine, rampage, rashad, rua, lyoto, franklin, he couldnt win vs any of these men. guaranteed.


I think some of your predictions are just crazy. 

On an unrelated note, what part of Louisiana you from? Im in NOLA.

----------


## chadstud

> I think some of your predictions are just crazy. 
> 
> On an unrelated note, what part of Louisiana you from? Im in NOLA.


im in the great bossier city

----------


## scotimus

> paul is no slouch. fedor is overrated. and he is sloppy he looks like a wanderlei knock off. tell me he can beat any of these people and your retarded..... for the heavies, brock, mir, dos santos, cain, carwin, hell he wont even fight the strike force title holder shit. he couldnt beat in the light heavies, jardine, rampage, rashad, rua, lyoto, franklin, he couldnt win vs any of these men. guaranteed.



 :Bs:

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Until someone proves me wrong Fedor = Lord of MMA.

As for the original topic, I hope Carwin destroys Lesnar.

----------


## chadstud

> 


he wont fight anyone so  :Asskiss:

----------


## Knockout_Power

I cant believe how much crap gets thrown around on here. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and if you dont like what someone has to say, just leave it be... a great fighter is a great fighter...

In MY opinion, the only truly GREAT fighters are the ones who like to fight for the challenge of being the best, who want to always face the best. Someone like Randy does not have the best record in MMA but he will sure as hell sign his name on the dotted line and show up in prime condition for fight night. Anyone who doesnt, for whatever reason (money, pride, ego etc) is really only just a fighter.

----------


## icepick27

Jdogg I don't even got to post anything ,you hit every point good job.but I will help ya out a little bit .does anyone rememberf the cariwin vs mirr fight ?when frank mirr was taller ,more ripped and appear to be the bigger man in that fight ? Carwin looked short,soft and flabby against mirr .(let me clearly state iam not knocking cawins talent he has been on a tear )but he is big ,but not nearly as big as lesnar .o yea and fedor is yesterdays news .he was good 5 years ago.I don't think he can beat ...lesnar ,carwin ,mirr,cain,dosontos,or even todd duffe .chuck liddle is a bigger man then fedor how can he compete with these monsters ..?

----------


## rich11211

carwin is gonna destroy brock and i would love to see anderson silva get kod by vitor

----------

